# hi everyone...newbee



## sarahpem (Nov 27, 2021)

hi nice people

just joined so intro myself here. 

i'm Sarah

i am 31, recently unmarried after he broke a rib and used his belt on me, and i ended up at night in the street! 

all passion seemed to have gone from marriage of 6 years anyway, so maybe violence was all the fire he had left in him.

now i'm untrusting of men but that will pass, i hope, and not sure if the alternative is right for me anyway: dont think i am gay but these days, how can i tell?

hope to find some friendly voices here to make me feel less alone and humiliated and rejected

bye!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

sarahpem said:


> dont think i am gay but these days, how can i tell?


Glad you’re away from the violence!

I think if you’re sexually attracted to women then it’s possible you might be gay.


----------



## sarahpem (Nov 27, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Glad you’re away from the violence!
> 
> I think if you’re sexually attracted to women then it’s possible you might be gay.


Thanks, guess i will just play it day at a time and see who/what gets me interested!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope you have reported him to the police and filed a complaint.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Another quick thing -- you MAY want to get some counseling to help overcome your issues with men.
As for the "alternative", have you ever been truly sexually turned on by a woman? If yes, then you might want to delve into that. If not, then don't throw the baby out with the bathwater -- there are MANY men who won't beat you and are trustworthy. You just need to fine-tune your picker and make sure you don't gloss over any red flags while dating...


----------

